# Myrtlewood Burl Hollow Form



## cabomhn (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey guys. So I guess about a week and a half ago I got a nice hunk of wood in the mail from Kevin, and I was busy planning on my project. Well, this is what I came up with in the end. It is about 9" diameter x 6" tall. This was the first hollow form I have turned dry so it took a little bit longer to hollow out than usual but I didn't blow it up so i was pleased. Sorry the pictures aren't that great, I don't have the right lighting equipment here at school and most of them came out with these ghosting white silhouettes everywhere but I think you can get a good idea of what it looks like. Please let me know what you think as far as things I could do better! 

[attachment=12276]

[attachment=12277]

[attachment=12278]

[attachment=12279]

[attachment=12280]

[attachment=12281]

Tried a couple little accents here on the foot, I kind of like how they turned out. I think I'm going to try to start adding some more textures on my projects in the future!
[attachment=12282]


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2012)

*RE: Olivewood Burl*

Matt that's a great job. You got the most of that piece for sure. 

You should probably also date your pieces - your memory may be good now but . . . .


----------



## DomInick (Oct 18, 2012)

*RE: Olivewood Burl*

That's is absolutely a gorgeous piece. 
Very Nicely done.


----------



## bench1holio (Oct 18, 2012)

*RE: Olivewood Burl*

very nice peice matt! 

if anything, the shape looks a little heavy in the bottom,
could do with a bit of a lift.
but thats just my opinion :wacko1:

well done mate!


----------



## DKMD (Oct 18, 2012)

*RE: Olivewood Burl*

Looks like a beauty, Matt! It's hard to judge the form without a true profile picture, but it looks great from what I can tell. On your photos, it may help not to crop them so tightly, but I'm really not qualified to give photo tips. 

Nice work with a lovely piece of wood!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 18, 2012)

*RE: Olivewood Burl*

Holy crap Matt ! Its awesome! I'm proud as hell ! Don't know why.. but I am anyway!... Its one hell of a job - for your first or your 50th ! 

In the 5th photo down, on the interior there is a light spot. Is that a light reflection or a spot with no finish? If its no finish - put some on there or it will likely be a split in a few months. You need to finish inside and out the same, or you get two sides of a piece of wood drying and moving at different rates which always equals split. (Learned that the hard way)

Doc - you are as good a photographer as you are a turner !

Kevin - Have anymore of that wood?

Scott


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 18, 2012)

*RE: Olivewood Burl*



NYWoodturner said:


> Holy crap Matt ! Its awesome! I'm proud as hell ! Don't know why.. but I am anyway!... Its one hell of a job - for your first or your 50th !
> 
> In the 5th photo down, on the interior there is a light spot. Is that a light reflection or a spot with no finish? If its no finish - put some on there or it will likely be a split in a few months. You need to finish inside and out the same, or you get two sides of a piece of wood drying and moving at different rates which always equals split. (Learned that the hard way)
> 
> ...




Thanks for the compliments everybody!

Wel in the fifth pic there is one LARGe spot where there is a big hole in the wood, so no finish there  There are two smaller lighter color spots are variances in the color of the wood, so there is finish!


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 19, 2012)

*RE: Olivewood Burl*

Great job and super finish! Is that the natural color of the wood? Lots of olive around here but it looks nothing like that. The stuff we have here is also very unstable and difficult to dry without splitting. Maybe a different species? Kevin, what say you?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2012)

*RE: Olivewood Burl*



NYWoodturner said:


> Kevin - Have anymore of that wood?



Yes but not much. I got it from Dean Jordan. He has lots more (I think).


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2012)

*RE: Olivewood Burl*



barry richardson said:


> Maybe a different species? Kevin, what say you?



Barry you might be right. We need to get Dean Jordan to comment on this. That could be the Black Locust block and I may have gotten them confused. I'll send Dean a heads up to positively I.D. this piece. Sorry for the mix up if I am wrong guys.


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 19, 2012)

*RE: Olivewood Burl*



Kevin said:


> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a different species? Kevin, what say you?
> ...



In the grand scheme of things it doesn't really matter! But Al Stirt when I was discussing the piece with him thought the smell didn't match Olive, so he thought it might have been something different, (he thought myrtle burl). I looked at a few pictures online and that seems like it could be close.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2012)

*RE: Olivewood Burl*

Well it could be Myrtle because I got some of that from him also. 

:i_dunno:


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 19, 2012)

*RE: Olivewood Burl*



barry richardson said:


> Great job and super finish! Is that the natural color of the wood? Lots of olive around here but it looks nothing like that. The stuff we have here is also very unstable and difficult to dry without splitting. Maybe a different species? Kevin, what say you?



The only finish used on here was walnut oil and then a couple coats of poly wetsanded with walnut oil after drying. The oil did darken the wood like expected but no more than any type of finish would I think.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 19, 2012)

*RE: Olivewood Burl*

Matt, Did the place smell like a winery when you got done- if not it is not olive. Looks like the myrtle I have. Olive is like camphor- you always know for a week or 2 what you have cut by the smell- nice piece either way.


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 19, 2012)

*RE: Olivewood Burl*



Kevin said:


> Well it could be Myrtle because I got some of that from him also.
> 
> :i_dunno:



I think we have a winner! That's probably what it is, the grain and the figure in this one matches what I've seen online for myrtle burls...

http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...b=13gcr1ibf&sigi=11u0f8toi&.crumb=6gNB4MeB0cy

This pic looks just about identical to some that's seen on the bottom of mine, so this is probably a positive ID.


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 19, 2012)

*RE: Olivewood Burl*



Mike1950 said:


> Matt, Did the place smell like a winery when you got done- if not it is not olive. Looks like the myrtle I have. Olive is like camphor- you always know for a week or 2 what you have cut by the smell- nice piece either way.



Well I haven't been in too many winery's, but it did smell nice. It wasn't anywhere near as pungent as that piece of camphor I turned a while back!


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 19, 2012)

*RE: Olivewood Burl*

Matt winery maybe is wrong word but it smelled of fermentation and for weeks. Not the strong camphor smell but very distinct.


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 19, 2012)

*RE: Olivewood Burl*



Mike1950 said:


> Matt winery maybe is wrong word but it smelled of fermentation and for weeks. Not the strong camphor smell but very distinct.



It had a sweet type of smell to it but nothing like I think you're describing. Now I'm tempted to find some olive so I can see what this smell smells like!


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 19, 2012)

*RE: Olivewood Burl*



cabomhn said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Matt winery maybe is wrong word but it smelled of fermentation and for weeks. Not the strong camphor smell but very distinct.
> ...



I resawed all of mine- so it would be of no use to turn. Dean might have some.


----------



## dean jordan (Oct 19, 2012)

*RE: Olivewood Burl*



Kevin said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin - Have anymore of that wood?
> ...


hey Kevin Hopefully I didnt mis mark that wood but it is mrytle wood burl for sure. I do still have a small amount left.I am trading some now I hope with Shadetree
Thanks beutiful job which really shows the beauty of old growth mrytle.makes me want to keep it all!


----------

